# Syriac (?): Unknown script



## xwajah

hi,
do you think this 
 is a syriac scripture or arabic or something madeup?
thanks.


----------



## airelibre

It's almost certainly Syriac, and most likely Madnḥāyā script. It could be gibberish, since there are many repeated letters, but I believe it is legitimate, perhaps there are repeated letters because it is some kind of saying. If someone here knows Syriac, or you find a Syriac speaker elsewhere, they should be able to read it easily, it is very clear and there are vowel points as an added bonus. Let me know if you find more information on this elsewhere.

The second word seems to be "law", meaning no, not. (Cognates لا 'la' and לא 'lo')

http://www.omniglot.com/writing/syriac.htm


----------



## fdb

This is a mixture of Eastern Syriac script with something else. The “X” in the middle is not a Syriac letter, nor is the last sign in the following word. I suspect this is some sort of fabrication. Where did you find it?


----------



## airelibre

That could be a nun, the final sign in the second-last word. I agree that the 'X' doesn't like very Syriac.


----------

